# Country von Browser bekommen



## internet (15. Apr 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gerne das jeweilige Land des Clients bekommen.

Folgender Code liefert mir ja nur die Locale, also z.B. "de"

```
locale = FacesContext.getCurrentInstance().getViewRoot().getLocale();
```

Wie kann ich aber nun das entsprechende Land bekommen, in dem sich der Client aufhält?

Vielen Dank für Ratschläge


----------



## geqoo (16. Apr 2014)

Das dürfte bei locales mit der getCountry-Methode gehen.


```
locale.getCountry()
```


----------



## internet (17. Apr 2014)

ja, das geht schon so.
Aber ich möchte es vom Client (Browser) bekommen.


----------



## turtle (17. Apr 2014)

HTTP-Accept-Language-Header


----------



## internet (17. Apr 2014)

das sagt doch nur aus was die bevorzugte Sprache des Clients ist ?


----------



## turtle (18. Apr 2014)

Yep.

(PS: Daher habe ich die Frage auch nicht richtig verstanden)

Ansonsten musst du wohl die IP-Adresse hernehmen. Ein erster Startpunkt könnte hier sein.


----------



## internet (23. Apr 2014)

gibt es auch hierfür einen guten Webservice?


----------



## turtle (23. Apr 2014)

https://freegeoip.net/


----------

